
Jobs Charted by State and Salary - dominotw
http://flowingdata.com/2014/07/02/jobs-charted-by-state-and-salary/
======
kelukelugames
I know there is huge variance for how much software developers make. Curious
about what the variation for doctors in the same specialty is.

